# Morta Pipe



## pipecrafter (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought a pile of Morta from Mike Shue a few weeks ago, and just put the finishing touches on the second pipe I've made from this material:

(click for bigger)


 

 

 



Morta pipes are typically on the smaller side, due to the rarity of blocks big enough to make a full-sized pipe.  That said, Mike did send me some pretty big pieces, so the next one should be a bit bigger.


----------



## Skye (Feb 4, 2009)

Very cool one. That looks like it would be comfortable to hold.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't even smoke but that is cool looking.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2009)

That is very classy looking.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Now we're talking!!!!

looks gorgeous Karl. And I'll have more pieces on there way to me in a couple weeks. most will be 2 inches thick, so plenty of material for you to work with.


----------



## pipecrafter (Feb 5, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> And I'll have more pieces on there way to me in a couple weeks. most will be 2 inches thick, so plenty of material for you to work with.



It's like a crack addiction.  I gotta have more IBO!  *jitters*  :biggrin:


----------



## RMB (Feb 5, 2009)

Really cool! I want to make some more pipes now, those blocks you sent me where great!

Actually, I'm gonna smoke one now  =)


----------

